# Learning Yang 108 Tai Chi



## grappling_mandala (Jul 3, 2005)

After training grappling for the last 11 years, 6 of it in bjj (purp), I had the opportunity to learn the Yang Long Form while in Hawaii training w/ Sifu Michael Vendrell. I am happy to say that I have memorized the 1st section and am quickly getting sucked into looking at the "movement between moves". Sifu Vendrell was very quick to remind me that any "posture" is only a period on a sentance of movement. I got reminded every time I 'stopped'. Riley was very helpful and his tai chi is very smooth fluid. I teach and play a fluid adaptable bjj game, and I have to say that the mechanics I see in use are idealized forms of mechanics that I use while sparring all the time.

With that said, I have yet to find a tai chi person able to apply tai chi mechanics on the ground without training on the ground. Thus "aliveness" and it's connection to true adaptability, being comfortable in all ranges, and understanding the safety issues of the range / situation / etc are skills that seem to transcend any one "Art".

I'm enjoying my study of Tai Chi. My Tai Chi homework is the first section, but I'm quickly realizing there is a lot there! 

Kindest Regards,

David Copeland
Beaverton SBGi


----------



## marlon (Jul 4, 2005)

I do not think they need 'training' on the ground but rather need bwe more open to this aspect of tai chi.  I study shaolin kempo and all of our materila translates to grd work.  I have just learnd grasping the dove's tail  i think it was called and there is a lot of ground applications there.  I am just starting however, and perhaps i am seeing what is not there, but what i see works well.


Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## grappling_mandala (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm sure all systems "translate" to ground work, but unless you are actively doing it for a length of time on a regular training schedule how can it makes sense to your body. You may say in your mind, that makes sense, but without putting yourself in a vulnerable position while training you do not know what you are capable of. Train with people you trust and grow forever and ever!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 11, 2005)

That is a long  form to learn.  I hope you ind many hours of enjoyment and peace of mind doing it.
I must agree with the statemen that all arts can be translated to the gound  It is in th eway you approh the subject and how well you know it tha alows you to preform in a different posture


----------



## grappling_mandala (Dec 17, 2005)

Could you guys explain to me your translation process between ground and standup?


----------



## grappling_mandala (Dec 17, 2005)

More specifically in relationship to the statement: *"I do not think they need 'training' on the ground but rather need bwe more open to this aspect of tai chi. I study shaolin kempo and all of our materila translates to grd work."*

How do YOU translated it into ground work? Regardless of theory. How do you embody it?


----------



## dmax999 (Dec 20, 2005)

I personally don't know of any ground grappling in Tai Chi.  I think that it is possible to use some ideas of TC for ground, but you really can't do correct TC ground grappling.

However, I'm sure TC has countless applications possible for avoiding being taken to the ground.  Push hands would probably give you ideas on this, since the idea of push hands is to move your opponent (A nice push to the ground)


----------

